# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  BRIVIS Heater MPS He30i Need Help

## mkja

Hi.  Recently bought a house.  We know for a fact that the heater was working while the previous owners were here but now i cant seem to be getting it going.  The heater is a Brivis MPS HE 30i.  The control panel is the Networker NC-1.  When i turn on the control panel and set the temp i want there is a picture of the fan that flashes on and off for about a minute or 2 then it stays on continuosly indicating that the heater is working.  I can hear the fan/heater working but shortly after on the control panel, it comes on with a message saying "BUSY W41 OR W43 HI", and then the heater turns off.  Of my understanding and of what ive been told when i rang Brivis is that the unit is overheating.  Switched the control panel off then back on again. I've gotten up in the roof and i can feel the heat from the unit and also feel the heat going through the duct but can't feel air come through the vents.  Surely not 5 days prior when we came to inspect the house to the time we moved in something has gone wrong or is it that i'm doing something wrong.  Have read through the owners manual many times but i still can't get it going.  The house is freezing and so are my kids.  Hard to walk around the house with a blanket or doona wrapped around you.  :No:   Need help.  PLEASE

----------


## watson

G'day mate,
Brrrr!
Check this in the Library as it may have some clues. http://www.renovateforum.com/f221/br...24/#post834572
And there have been several threads in the Heating and Cooling Forum. 
Hope that helps.

----------

